# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Παπαγάλος Kakariki

## Lucky Witch

*ΚΑΚΑΡΙΚΙ-KAKARIKI


Ένας παπαγάλος μεσαίου μεγέθους με εξαιρετικό χαρακτήρα, παιχνιδιάρης και αρκετά γνωστός τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι ο παπαγάλος Κακαρίκι.
Το μέγεθος του ξεκινάει από τα 25 εκατοστά και φτάνει έως τα 30.
Η καταγωγή του είναι από την Νέα Ζηλανδία και τις γύρω περιοχές.
Η λατινική του ονομασία είναι Cyanoraphus Novazelandiae.
Ο αρχέγονος χρωματισμός του είναι πράσινος με κόκκινη κορώνα στο κεφάλι.
Το ράμφος είναι ανοιχτόχρωμο σε σχέση με το χρώμα του σώματος του.
Τα πόδια από το κακαρίκι έχουν σκούρο χρώμα σαν των κοκατιλ.
Με τις εκτροφές που έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί εδώ και δεκαετίες έχουν προκύψει διάφορες πολύ όμορφες μεταλλάξεις όπως η Lutino,Fallow,Cinnamon,Pied,Mottle Pied κ.α
Τα αρσενικά είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμα από τα θηλυκά καθώς επίσης η κόκκινη κορώνα είναι επίσης μεγαλύτερη και πιο έντονη με καθαρό κόκκινο χρώμα, αντιθέτως στα θηλυκά είναι πιο μουντή και πιο διακριτική, όπως και ότι τα θηλυκά είναι λίγο πιο μικρόσωμα από τα αρσενικά.

Τα είδη του Κακαρίκι είναι 3:

Yellow Crown Parakeet(με κίτρινη κορώνα)
Red Fronted Parakeet(με κόκκινη κορώνα) &
Orange Fronted Parakeet(πορτοκαλί κορώνα)

Τα κακαρίκια είναι υπερκινητικά και πολύ γρήγορα στις κινήσεις τους, όταν πετάνε.
Σκαρφαλώνουν πολύ μάλιστα πολλές φορές και ανάποδα μέσα στο κλουβί τους, ακόμα και με το ένα πόδι.
Δεν έχουν τον χαρακτήρα των κοκατιλ, αλλά είναι πιο ανεξάρτητα πουλιά.
Το κλουβί τους πρέπει να είναι όσο μεγαλύτερο γίνεται και όπως σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους παπαγάλους να έχει πολλά παιχνίδια μέσα για να μην βαριούνται και να περνάει η ώρα τους ευχάριστα. Δεν κράζουν όπως άλλα είδηparakeet αλλά είναι πιο σιγανό και συμπαθητικό το κελάηδημα τους.

Όπως οι περισσότεροι παπαγάλοι, έτσι και τα κακαρίκια είναι σκληρά πουλιά και ανθεκτικά σε ασθένειες αλλά και στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες.
Καλό επίσης είναι όπως σε όλα τα κατοικίδια πουλιά να κάνουν σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα μπάνιο για την καλή διατήρηση του φτερώματός τους.

Η διατροφή τους πρέπει να περιέχει ένα καλό μείγμα τροφής για μεσαίους παπαγάλους.
Αλλά αυτό από μόνο του δεν αρκεί.
Χρειάζονται επίσης Κεχρί που το τρώνε πολύ εύκολα, και μια μεγάλη ποικιλία από λαχανικά και φρούτα, όπως: βρασμένα φασόλια πράσινα, πιπεριές, καρότα, πράσινα χορταρικά, μπρόκολο επίσης τρώνε και καλαμπόκι.
Από φρούτα τους αρέσει πολύ το πορτοκαλί, το μανταρίνι, και το μήλο.
Μερικές φορές πρέπει να τους παρέχουμε και βρασμένα ζυμαρικά και άγριο ρύζι.

Τα Κακαρίκια μπορούν να ξεκινήσουν την διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής από τον 9 μήνα και μετά, αναπαράγωνται σχετικά εύκολα όπως τα πιο πολλά είδη parakeet.
Η φωλιά που χρειάζονται πρέπει να είναι ξύλινη και ίδια σε διαστάσεις με αυτήν των cockatiel.
Τα θηλυκά γεννάν από 3 μέχρι 7 αυγά.

Το Κακαρίκι είναι από τα εξυπνότερα είδη παπαγάλων και επίσης μπορεί να ένα μάθει ένα σεβαστό λεξιλόγιο και μάλιστα να μιλάει καθαρά.





Αρχέγονος χρωματισμός




Cinnamon




Lutino




Fallow




Mottle Pied




Dominant Pond Pied




Dominant Pied


Πηγές: wikipedia
*www.takaki1.freeserve.co.uk

----------


## Αλκης

μηπως εχουμε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες;;

----------

